# Mesh Grills



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

Just a note to people who are looking into buying mesh grill inserts, if you go to a hardware store ( I saw this at an ACE store) you can find rolls of silver mesh that measure 6" x 10' I belive for $10. It's used for covering gutters but would look much better on your car. Sorry I don't remember the exact name of the product.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

gutter gaurd is undrer 1.50 and more then enough to do the grille of a sentra though.










however if your giong to do inside the bumper and everything it would be great.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

do you guys ahve a close up pic? i want to do the ports on my bike...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> do you guys ahve a close up pic? i want to do the ports on my bike...


of course I do.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sixways said:


> Just a note to people who are looking into buying mesh grill inserts, if you go to a hardware store ( I saw this at an ACE store) you can find rolls of silver mesh that measure 6" x 10' I belive for $10. It's used for covering gutters but would look much better on your car. Sorry I don't remember the exact name of the product.


Did you hear? 
There was a tsunami in South East Asia, and we are in a war with Iraq!

:fluffy: :banhump: :fluffpol:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Did you hear?
> There was a tsunami in South East Asia, and we are in a war with Iraq!
> 
> :fluffy: :banhump: :fluffpol:


WE LANDED ON THE MOON!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

brandon, its called gutter guard? that is exactly what im looking for for the busa ports... i checked home depot in the fence and chicken wire section, didnt see it... is it in the guttar section?

thnx'
Chris


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> brandon, its called gutter guard? that is exactly what im looking for for the busa ports... i checked home depot in the fence and chicken wire section, didnt see it... is it in the guttar section?
> 
> thnx'
> Chris


yeah, with all the gutter shit, the one I got was like 6 inches by 2 or 3 foot.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

1CLNB14 said:


> Did you hear?
> There was a tsunami in South East Asia, and we are in a war with Iraq!
> 
> :fluffy: :banhump: :fluffpol:


Yes tragic, but still don't care.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sixways said:


> Yes tragic, but still don't care.


Just saying that your "discovery" isn't anything new... :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Sixways said:


> Just a note to people who are looking into buying mesh grill inserts, if you go to a hardware store ( I saw this at an ACE store) you can find rolls of silver mesh that measure 6" x 10' I belive for $10. It's used for covering gutters but would look much better on your car. Sorry I don't remember the exact name of the product.


been there, done that...long ago


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mine was stock.


----------

